# Erotikspiel



## darkstars19080 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,
auf chip.de bin ich letzten auf einen Artikel über Chathouse 3D gestossen und bin neugierig geworden. Habe ich mir dann auch den Download gezogen und bin echt überrascht was man alles machen kann. Nun ist es ein Erotikspiel und manche haben sich da ja komisch. Aber gibt es hier noch weitere Player die Chathouse spielen und shcon mehr Erfahrungen damit haben? So eine richtige Rubrik habe ich hier leider nicht für gefunden.
Bin gespannt auf Antworten...

Darkstars


----------



## Kaisan (9. Oktober 2014)

Habe ja grundsätzlich nichts gegen Erotikspiele (hehe), aber virtuell ... nein, dann doch lieber in echt.


----------



## darkstars19080 (9. Oktober 2014)

Da hast du natürlich Recht...


----------



## Loosa (9. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, wohl mehr Sex als Erotik. Und zum Chatten und, ähh, Leute fickenlernen? 

Ist ja witzig was aus dieser Thrixx Engine mittlerweile wurde. Aber nachdem da schätzungsweise 99,9% der Spielerinnen Männer sein dürften finde ich den Gedanken schon etwas sehr gruselig. Das ist bei normalen MMOs schon schlimm genug. 

Also dann lieber Leisure Suit Larry und vielleicht Playboy Mansion. Oder die Singles?


----------



## darkstars19080 (9. Oktober 2014)

Da scheint sich aber jemand auszukennen!! 
Na hab nur mitbekommen, dass es eine Art Vorgänger gab vom dem Spiel. 
Glaube ich auch, dass der weitaus größte Teil der Spieler männlich sein wird.


----------



## PcJuenger (9. Oktober 2014)

Muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir das irgendwie zu...affig und vorallem peinlich wäre.
Ich meine, welches tolle Gameplay oder welche abgefahrene Story soll das Spiel denn bieten, abgesehen von den Animationen?
Nichts, oder?
Und wenn man sowas sehen will, gibt's doch genug frei zugängliches Material mit echten...Darstellern 

Nichts gegen dich, wenn du's spielen magst, aber ich verstehe den Sinn daran nicht ganz. 
Was findest du daran denn?


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2014)

Solche Spiele werden sicher der Hit, wenn Oculus Rift offiziell erschienen ist


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2014)

darkstars19080 schrieb:


> Download



LOL, das Video auf der Seite... Bei 33 Sek. schießt er ihr durch den Kopf! 

Aber schon enttäuschend, die Grafik hat sich überhaupt nicht weiterentwickelt seit ich vor etlichen Jahren mal 3D Sex Villa 2 ausprobiert hab. Da rettet auch Oculus Rift nix mehr. Die sollen mal Crytek ranlassen. 

@peinlich
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was da peinlich sein soll. Ist genauso wenig peinlich wie sich einen P0rn mit echten Dartstellern oder irgendwelchen Hentai anzuschauen. 
Wobei natürlich die Grafik der echten Darsteller/innen noch unübertroffen ist. Da wird wohl so schnell nix ran kommen.^^


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2014)

Nee, in dem Fall bevorzuge ich ganz klar die Live-Action-Variante.


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solche Spiele werden sicher der Hit, wenn Oculus Rift offiziell erschienen ist




Strap on your Oculus Rift and get ready: Interactive porn is coming | GamesBeat | Games | by Jeff Grubb


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Strap on your Oculus Rift and get ready: Interactive porn is coming | GamesBeat | Games | by Jeff Grubb



Das Bild da hat im Übrigen nichts mit irgendwelche Spielchen zu tun


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie lange es wohl noch dauert bis Rab hier das findet wonach sein lüsternes Herz lange gesucht hat...



Spoiler



Fap, fap, fap... [emoji1]


----------



## svd (9. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solche Spiele werden sicher der Hit, wenn Oculus Rift offiziell erschienen ist



Mit "The Witcher 3" wird übrigens auch die Simulation von Pelz chic. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Entwicklung gutheißen soll...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Mit "The Witcher 3" wird übrigens auch die Simulation von Pelz chic. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Entwicklung gutheißen soll...


Warum? Hast du Sorge dass unter jedem Polygon-Babe-Schlüpfer der virtuelle Bär los sein könnte?


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2014)

Heckenscheren-DLC incoming...


----------



## svd (9. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum? Hast du Sorge dass unter jedem Polygon-Babe-Schlüpfer der virtuelle Bär los sein könnte?



Ja, sozusagen.

 Für HC Gamer mag es ja okay sein, auf der Suche nach der magischen Perle von den Bermudas zu starten, über dem Bikini-Dreieck abzustürzen, sich durch den Dschungel zu schlagen um die Höhle zu finden...

Als Casual Gamer fliege ich lieber gleich höchstens die Landebahn an und nehm den direkten Weg.

Was soll ich sagen, ich bin ein fauler Hund. 
Außerdem hab ich nur ein Schweizer Armeemesser und keine Machete. Da lass ich den Urwald lieber aus.


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

3D Sex Villa 2: Neues Erotikspiel von thriXXX Software

Ob bei dem Spiel ein befriedigend vom Redakteur besser ist als ein Sehr gut ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> 3D Sex Villa 2: Neues Erotikspiel von thriXXX Software
> 
> Ob bei dem Spiel ein befriedigend vom Redakteur besser ist als ein Sehr gut ?


Kann man"befriedigend" (in diesem Falle) überhaupt noch steigern? [emoji12]


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann man"befriedigend" noch überhaupt steigern? [emoji12]



*Wortart: *Substantiv, feminin


SingularPluralNominativdie Befriedigungdie BefriedigungenGenitivder Befriedigungder BefriedigungenDativder Befriedigungden BefriedigungenAkkusativdie Befriedigungdie Befriedigungen


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2014)

Logo. Orgiastisch.


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Logo. Orgiastisch.



Nope Laut Duden ist die Steigerungsform von Orgasmus >>> Orgasmen

Der Orgasmus ist übrigens maskulin und bei Duden | Orgasmus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft kann man sich sogar eine hörprobe vom Orgasmus anhören


----------



## Chemenu (10. Oktober 2014)

Mir scheint Du verwechselst Plural mit Komparativ/Superlativ. Für Substantive gibt es keine Steigerungsformen, nur für Adjektive und Adverbien.


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2014)

Naja genug Rechtschreibung ^^ zurück zum wunschthema des Treaderstellers 

*dafür komm ich in die hölle*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvMkOmEA_Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. Oktober 2014)

Wunderschön. Mein neues Lieblingslied.


----------



## USA911 (31. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> *Wortart: *Substantiv, feminin
> 
> 
> SingularPluralNominativdie Befriedigungdie Befriedigungen
> Genitivder Befriedigungder BefriedigungenDativder Befriedigungden BefriedigungenAkkusativdie Befriedigungdie Befriedigungen



Dann lasst uns mal die Gegend befrieden


----------

